# After some advice



## DMaginnis (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

I'm new to this forum as i've only just recently started to compose my own music and would like to ask for your opinions... any constructive feedback, advice, your interpretations.

I am a 24 year old who writes, composes and records my own music on my computer, though in this case, for orchestral pieces, it's sequenced, with elements of my own performance, with either guitars or vocal parts. I have tried to make the instruments sound as realistic as possible though.

So please... if i may ask politely for any feedback here is the link to my newest composition.






And if you like that, there's another one on there called "Calm before the Storm" which also has an orchestral score and myself on a guitar. I'd recommend avoiding the rest unless you're into hard rock, but the focus of this is to ask for your advice with the orchestral stuff. 

(sorry if that's a bit too much to read, but trust me i'll be very grateful for any input.


----------

